# Top Ethnic Cuisines?



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

What are your favorite ethnic cuisine? Vote for first favorite the poll and give a full list in the comments, not that you have to do that, but it will make for a more interesting topic discussion. 

As for me, my top 8 ethnic cuisines would be;

1. Indian
2. Thai
3. Mexican
4. Japanese
5. Southern Style American
6. Bavarian (South German)
7. Italian
8. Brazilian


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

My favorite is definitely Mexican. You can't ever go wrong with chimichangas or chicken quesadillas or tacos or really any Mexican food.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I absoluely adore Thai food!
My fave dish is 'duck with chilli and basil' - Yum!

Not just the style of cooking you get in Australian restaurants, but the actual food in Thailand itself.
It tastes so much more 'natural' when you eat from the local ingrediants and they're cooked using traditional methods.
The aroma of freshly cooked Thai food in Thailand is to die for ...


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Indian. Hands down. No Idea how Italian tied, but these folk are out of their damn minds (or haven't tried Indian)...


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

It's a thai.


* *




Oh, me. 

I selected Thai, but it's actually probably a tie between Thai and Indian. I love all food though. French, Italian, and Vietnamese are close thirds. Japanese is good but since I don't eat much seafood my options are somewhat limited in that department. I had Japanese for lunch today though; an avocado roll, agedashi tofu, and some gommae. Very good.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I voted Italian because I probably eat that the most often. But I also love Greek, Chinese, Indian, Cuban, and Mexican food


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Italian 

Greek 

Indian 

Turkish

Mexican 

Thai 

Chinese 

Bavarian


----------



## Antiloop (Feb 10, 2014)

Korean or Greek. I'll pick Greek since Korean isn't on the list.


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

I have been really into Ethiopian foods because there are so many vegan options. I like to go to restaurants that I have a choice of many things on the menu and not just 1 option. Some other cuisines that I like are Thai, Indian, Mexican, Salvadorian and Mediterranean foods.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I like anything Asian. Maybe because I'm Asian. :laughing:

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Indian is probably my #1, but could also be Mexican. It just depends on my mood. Italian doesn't seem "exotic" to me, maybe because I'm half Italian. Plus there is so much of it where I live... I mean it's like calling pizza exotic haha. Greek is good too but not always a fan of the meats and how they're prepared (same with Italian). I also don't care for some of the seafoods like octopus and calamari.

After Indian and Italian, I'd say Japanese. If by "Southern Style American" you mean stuff like Cajun.. that's good too. I tend to prefer spicier cuisines. Can't really put these in a specific order because it depends on the dish. Whereas I like most Indian food I've had.


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Why are Ethiopian and Korean not on the list?!


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

MolaMola said:


> Why are Ethiopian and Korean not on the list?!


They are, it's called the "Other" option. There are other high profile ethnic cuisines I missed such as Spanish, Portuguese, Argentinian, Polish, Russian, Iranian, Egyptian, Moroccan, Jewish, Hawaiian, Cuban, and a whole assortment of others, but I obviously can't put 200+ options here.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

1)Indian
2)Mexican
3)Italian

... now I'm hungry!:shocked:


----------



## TheTuckingFypo (Mar 20, 2017)

You're really going to make me only pick one? Darn.

Canadian cuisine, because diversity. Canadians seem to have everything in terms of cuisine.


----------



## Capitan (May 1, 2017)

Italian is my #1. I grew up on it and can never eat enough tomato sauce, pasta done right weighs heavily in my stomach and gives me "the itis" something fierce. Hand me some fra diavolo and I'm in heaven.

After that, it's probably an even match between Thai and Indian. I love pad thai and a good curry. Unlike some people I know, the curry thing goes beyond just loving the fact that it's spicy and into liking the taste of it as a sauce in general. I like tikka masala just as much as vindaloo, yellow curry as much as red.

Cajun and Mexican are also delicious if the salsa/gumbo is spicy enough, I don't like them watered down. Bland watered-down Cajun especially tastes weird.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I voted Vietnamese.
I also love Thai, Burmese, Italian, Mexican, Chinese, Salvadoran, Lebanese, and Greek.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

This was a difficult choice...so many great options here!

Probably Thai, but I eat a lot of Japanese food. Indian is also a favorite, which is easy to get great vegan food with. Mexican is very nice too...


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Most comforting: American BBQ

Best single meal/dish: Could live off of sushi. 

Best flavor palatte: Indian

Most consistant: Mexican/Italian
@Capitan Nice avatar.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I voted for Japanese. I'm from Hong Kong and grew up eating Cantonese cuisine most of the time (Chinese cuisine is pretty diverse – I love Shanghai cuisine as well), so I would've voted for Chinese if it wasn't my "default". I also love Italian, Malaysian, Singaporean, Thai, Taiwanese, and *gasp* American. Korean and Mexican are pretty good too.


----------

